# Wrapping M & P in fabric



## pops1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just wondering if you can wrap M & P in fabric and achieve the same results you do when using saran or shrinkwrap.Somebody gave me a fabric wrapped soap which was beautifully wrapped(Store bought) and l thought l would like to try it but was worried in case you ended up with "wet soap".


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 12, 2009)

The facric will stick to the soap & you will have to peal it off leaving the texture of the facbric behind, and probablt the fuzz. If you want to do that, I would suggest wrapping in saran 1st & then fabric. I wrap mine in all sorts of stuff, just always saran 1st.


----------



## pops1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thankyou Tabitha,why didn't l think of that??.Old age is catching up fast


----------

